# Space marine Techmarine



## grim reaper (Sep 25, 2008)

Morning all, I have been painting orks now for 4 months solid now. And I am getting a little bit bored, so looked around for something different, and found the spacemarine techmarine I won on ebay about 2 years ago, when I wanted to do a “Master of the forge list” (which I never did) I wanted to do him in the red colouring as a good techmarine should be, he is highlighted, but the camera has leached it out some how? (My camera is rubbish sorry) but all the detail is hopefully shill there for all to see.

C & C very welcome, if not encouraged.

Techmarine 1









Techmarine 2









Techmarine 3









Techmarine 4









Techmarine 5









Techmarine 6









Techmarine 7









Techmarine 8


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

It's good dude, a pretty high standard done neatly and well so gratz


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

it looks pretty decent man. I'm not keen on the harness though as it could use some highlights of atleast boltgun metal to make it look less flat! The marine itself could use a blazing orange edge highlight too and the holes in the bottom right weapon and the boltgun should be painted black, it looks as though the wash didn't go in there so try another wash to go into the holes and create a better perception of depth. Overall it's nicely painted and you should be proud, but with a few more highlights, you'd be ace!!!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm liking it mate. The bit I like best is the lens on the bolter scope, that is done really well.

Overall, you've done a great job

+Rep

Rev


----------

